# Sherpa Share Experience



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone having trouble with updates?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

The biggest problem with Sherpa is it does not provide the ability to input "real life" data easily. Otherwise it does provide an excellent ability to see what and how you are doing in the overall scheme of things. If you multi-rideshare it allows you to import data to calculate all three or more combined. But, it doesn't use real time vs Uber time and does not allow for actual mileage to be input without more work than I want to do.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I totally understand, it was hard to wait this long to blast, but help me out. Help me!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Integrated, I know man, I'm trying to be patient, but it's not pulling my data with deep integration, been intermittent but now nothing.


----------

